# Creating the Perfect Workspace



## rcleary171 (Feb 13, 2021)

This isn't perfect but my newly organized workspace is a vast improvement from my past arrangement. By adding some organization (a few Amazon.com purchases) to my workspace I can now spend more time on my art projects and less time trying to locate my supplies (or the source of that horrible smell). It's great having a quiet place where I can plan and execute share my work. Of course I my be vigilant and keep from returning to my old Oscar Madison ways.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 13, 2021)

rcleary171 said:


> This isn't perfect but my newly organized workspace is a vast improvement from my past arrangement. By adding some organization (a few Amazon.com purchases) to my workspace I can now spend more time on my art projects and less time trying to locate my supplies (or the source of that horrible smell). It's great having a quiet place where I can plan and execute share my work. Of course I my be vigilant and keep from returning to my old Oscar Madison ways.
> 
> View attachment 149596


You are as tidy and organized as I am .. very nice set-up! 
Are those your cartoons?


----------



## rcleary171 (Feb 13, 2021)

Pinky said:


> You are as tidy and organized as I am .. very nice set-up!
> Are those your cartoons?


Thanks! and yes they are my cartoons. It's been a hobby of mine.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 13, 2021)

rcleary171 said:


> Thanks! and yes they are my cartoons. It's been a hobby of mine.


Awesome! They're very good.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 13, 2021)

Impeccable!

You're my kid of people, Rcleary.

IMO, a neat, tidy, and organized workplace/station makes for better productivity.

Love your collection of cartoons!


----------

